# Procesor

## MrX_MrY

Witam jako że jestem nowy w świecie linuxa mam pytanie odnośnie mojego procesora 

oto wynik polecienia cat /proc/cpuinfo

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 127

model name      : AMD Sempron(tm) Processor LE-1150

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 2009.225

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow up pni cx16 lahf_lm extapic cr8legacy 3dnowprefetch ts fid vid ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps

bogomips        : 4022.17

clflush size    : 64
```

moje pytanie jakie flagi będą optymalne na ten procesor? i jakie stage użyć czy i686 czy coś innego?

Dziękuje Pozdrawiam

----------

## Belliash

moze x86_64?

----------

## Yatmai

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -fno-ident"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -Wno-deprecated "

MAKEOPTS="-j4 -s"

Myśle, że w zupełności starczy  :Wink:  Jak masz mało ramca to zmniejsz -j4 na np -j2  :Smile: 

Co do architektury i686 vs x86_64 to chyba najlepiej samemu sprawdzić. Ponoć przy specyficznych obliczeniach jak Johnny the Ripper 64bit sprawia się lepiej, ale za to i686 ma lepsze wsparcie, więcej softu i mniej problemów.

----------

## Belliash

z iloscia softu sie nie zgodze... 32bit soft dziala na 64bitach... w sumie podaj choc 1 program ktory dzial na x86 a nie dziala na x86_64  :Smile: 

co do problemow? znam ludzi co wiecej maja na 32 bitach niz ja na 64... Mi tam wszystko dziala akurat  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

A mi nie, i zastanawiam się nad powrotem do 32bitów. Wine jak wskakuje na akceleracje robi twardy zwis całego systemu, podobnie jak pocinam w jakieś durne gry flash pod firefox-bin, opera z nspluginwrapperem czy pod ie ktore jest pod wine, z oryginalnym flashplugin.dll.

----------

## MrX_MrY

czyli ogólnie lepiej użyć stage3-i686

w nawiasie powiem że duży wybór tego jest

ramu mam 1GB więc mało to chyba nie jest:)

----------

## Yatmai

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> z iloscia softu sie nie zgodze... 32bit soft dziala na 64bitach... w sumie podaj choc 1 program ktory dzial na x86 a nie dziala na x86_64 

 

vesafb-tng ?  :Smile:  Choć tu można sie kłócić czy to aby na pewno soft, ale hardware to na pewno nie jest  :Very Happy: 

A że 32bit działa na 64 to i owszem, ale w przypadku stosowania binarek trza doinstalowywać emul-linux-x86-*

@MrX_MrY Giguś ramca powinien starczyć, a zawsze możesz poeksperymentować (choćby i -j5+  :Very Happy:  ).

----------

## DtZ

vasafb-tng i tak niema w najnowszych gentoo-sources, a uvesafb na x86_64 działa bez jakichkolwiek problemów. Do flasha niestety trzeba mieć oddzielną, 32 bitową przegladarkę. Brakuje też 64 bitowego plug-in'a javy. Dla użytkowników konquerora nie stanowi to jednak problemów. Można spokojnie włączyć obsługę javy przez kio i java w przeglądarce śmiga jak na i386. Z wine nigdy większych problemów pod amd64 nie miałem. W tej chwili mam zainstalowane Call of Duty 2 i Microwave Office 7, obydwie aplikacje działają bez zarzutów.

----------

## Zwierzak

Jak by ktoś nie wiedział, to Sempron to wykastrowany Althon do tego stopnia, że nie posiada nawet trybu 64 bitowego (a raczej ejst sprzętowo wyłączony). Więc rozmowa skraca się o dyskusję wyższości świąt bożego narodzenia nad wielkanocy.

Też mam Semprona, take coś używam i jestem zadowolony:

```
$ cat /etc/paludis/bashrc

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -msse3 -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-ident -funroll-loops -ftracer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"
```

----------

## DtZ

Z tego co wiem jest wiele różnych modeli sempronów. Z zamieszczonego cpuinfo wynika, że ten konkretny model posiada tryb long mode. Jest to więc wersja 64bit.

----------

## Yatmai

@Zwierzak to zależy który Sempron. Te na SocketA były pokastrowane, ale s754 i wyżej w pełni obsługuję 64bit. Sam takie miałem  :Wink: 

----------

## Crenshaw

 *DtZ wrote:*   

> Do flasha niestety trzeba mieć oddzielną, 32 bitową przegladarkę.

 

Ufff. Dobrze ze moj 64 bitowy konqueror oraz 64 bitowy firefox o tym nie wiedza  :Razz: 

----------

## SlashBeast

ale wie o tym nspluginwrapper. U mnie nie zdawał egzaminu. Jak miałem w kartach wiele youtube'ów odpalonych, nsviewer.bin robił zonka i wisiał z szarym tłem, musiałem go killować.

Swoją drogą to dziwne, by procesor który ma sse2 i tym bardziej pni (sse3) nie wspierał 64bitów.

----------

## DtZ

 *Quote:*   

> Ufff. Dobrze ze moj 64 bitowy konqueror oraz 64 bitowy firefox o tym nie wiedza

 

Niby można wgrać nspluginwrapper'a, albo pod konquerorem podmienić nspluginscan i nspluginviewer na wersje 32bit. Jest też gnash i swfdec. Wszystkie te rozwiązania są jednak trochę mniej stabilne niż zwykły flash odpalony w seamonkey-bin czy firefox-bin.

----------

## Belliash

 *DtZ wrote:*   

> Z tego co wiem jest wiele różnych modeli sempronów. Z zamieszczonego cpuinfo wynika, że ten konkretny model posiada tryb long mode. Jest to więc wersja 64bit.

 

zaden 32bit CPU od AMD nie ma SSE2...

----------

## 13Homer

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> w sumie podaj choc 1 program ktory dzial na x86 a nie dziala na x86_64 :)

 

```
s1=x86

s2=amd64

for p in /usr/portage/*; do

  if [ -d $p ]; then

    if [ "$p" == "/usr/portage/eclass" ]; then continue; fi

    if [ "$p" == "/usr/portage/metadata" ]; then continue; fi

    if [ "$p" == "/usr/portage/profiles" ]; then continue; fi

    for m in $p/*; do

      if [ -d $m ]; then

        fe1=""

        fe2=""

        f=""

        for e in $m/*.ebuild; do

          fs1="`egrep "KEYWORDS=\\".*~?$s1( .*)?\\"" $e`"

          if [ -n "$fs1" ]; then

            fe1="13"

            fs2="`echo $fs1|egrep $s2`"

            if [ -n "$fs2" ]; then

              f="13"

              break;

            fi

          else

            fs2="`egrep "KEYWORDS=\\".*~?$s2( .*)?\\"" $e`"

            if [ -n "$fs2" ]; then

              fe2="13"

            fi

          fi

        done

        if [ -z "$f" ]; then

          if [ -n "$fe1" ]; then

            if [ -z "$fe2" ]; then

              echo -e "$s1\t$m"

            else

              echo -e "DIFF\t$m"

            fi

          elif [ -n "$fe2" ]; then

            echo -e "$s2\t$m"

          fi

        fi

      fi

    done

  fi

done
```

Jeśli wypisze linię zaczynającą się od x86, to jest to pakiet, który zawiera wersję na procesor x86, ale nie ma wersji na amd64, jeśli amd64 to odwrotnie, zaś DIFF oznacza, że są wersje dla obydwu, ale są to różne wersje.

----------

## MrX_MrY

chciałbym umiec liczyc tak jak wy procesory:)

mam drugiego kompa Notebook z arch ale moze gentoo kiedys na nim:)

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 13

model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor         1.50GHz

stepping        : 8

cpu MHz         : 1513.572

cache size      : 1024 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe nx up bts

bogomips        : 3071.89

clflush size    : 64
```

a tu wykastrowany pentium  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   w sumie podaj choc 1 program ktory dzial na x86 a nie dziala na x86_64  
> 
> ```
> s1=x86
> 
> ...

 

Spotkalem pakiet ktory mial tylko x86.

Wpisalem ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" emerge [nazwa] i sie skompilowal, dzialal poprawnie...

Nie chodzi mi o maskowanie w portage tylko soft ktory sie rzeczywiscie na 64bitach nie uruchomi/nie skompiluje...

BTW: Mam 64bit firefoxa, 32bit flasha i 64bit jave z pluginem... Wszystko dziala b. dobrze...

----------

## MrX_MrY

czyli rzecz biorąc nie ma żadnej różnicy jeżeli chodzi o 64bit a 32 wystarczy miec obsługę 32 w 64bit windows 64bit ma problem z aplikacjami na 32 ale nie linux

----------

## SlashBeast

quake2 nie kocha 64bitów.

----------

## MrX_MrY

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> quake2 nie kocha 64bitów.

 

nie lubie Quake:D

ale reszta aplikacji może być :Smile:  i mam nadzieje że mi się uda postawić gentoo

----------

## Belliash

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> quake2 nie kocha 64bitów.

 

gralem w quake2 na 64bitach .. jakos specjalnie nie protestowal  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Mi przy starcie wywalał się, na google napisali, że to wina kodu samego quake2, ale nikt nie kwapił się by to naprwaić.

----------

## 13Homer

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Mi przy starcie wywalał się, na google napisali, że to wina kodu samego quake2, ale nikt nie kwapił się by to naprwaić.

 

Ja próbowałem skompilować Quake1, ale nie dałem rady - rzecz była w plikach z asemblerem, których zadaniem było przyśpieszyć działanie różnych operacji (bodajże przetwarzanie grafiki 3D, 10 lat temu to było bardzo ważne). Można było to częściowo obejść, zdaje się, że za pomocą przełączników w Makefile, gdyż były też wersje napisane w czystym C, ale i tak wymaga to zasadniczych zmian w plikach i samo się nie zrobi.

----------

## DtZ

Z orginalnym q1 pod x86_64 może być problem. Ale fuhquake i darkplaces działają bez problemów. Co do q2 to sprawdzałem tylko qudos i też jest ok. Oprócz tego odpalałem pod amd64: q3, q4, doom 3 i nwn. Istotnych różnic pomiędzy tymi gierkami odpalanymi pod x86 nie zauważyłem.

----------

## Arfrever

Na pytania zawarte w pierwszym poście udzielono odpowiedzi.

Omawianie zalet i wad x86 i amd64 jest duplikatem wcześniejszych dyskusji na ten temat, a owe zalety i wady nie uległy istotnym zmianom.

Zamykam ten wątek.

----------

